# Gluing Lego plates to plywood



## plang (Mar 20, 2009)

Just would like to know what glue would be best for gluing Lego plates to plywood. Thanks


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I used a quick setting epoxy when I made my lego table.

also, a quick tip.
If you are gluing a few pieces to the board with spaces in between. build a bridge from legos to get the spacing right so you can connect them later with a tower if you want.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Contact cement?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Hot glue.


----------



## pudtiny (Jan 11, 2013)

Double sided carpet tape or hot glue


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Dble sided tape. Removable when a better design becomes apparent.
design usually changes every 2 years advancing in concert with budding engineers.


----------



## Chris99z71 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lego plates (all Legos actuallu) are made from ABS plastic, as are plastic shower surround materials. Buy a caulk tube of shower surround adhesive (I have used loctite power grab from Home Depot $5). Scuff the back of the lego plates with some sandpaper and apply the adhesive with a fine notched trowel and slap it on your wood  Gently press any lumps out. To date I've made 4 lego tables like this and it works wonderfully.


----------

